# What is a competitive quote?



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

First of all hello. Just joined.  

I'm picking up an R33_GTS-t this weekend and I'm trying to gauge what a good quote is, having just stepped up from a 2.0 Mondeo  . 

I'm 26 with 6 years NCB but unfortunately my license has 2 SP60s (6 points) and a 28-day ban for a TS10 (3 years old now). I know, not too clever. Anyway, I've been quoted £1600 fully comprehensive. The vehicle is valued at £6k and is completely unmodified  - believe it or not. The 'kept at' address is a pretty quiet rural town (low theft). 

The above quote is from Admiral. I've tried Adrian Flux and it was slightly worse.

Is this any good or are there better quotes out there?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

not being malicious, didn't you get a quote before you bought it?

also, try direct line, they were the cheapest for me

also A-plan on here get some low quote

good luck

mook


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

To answer your first question. I'm happy with £1600 and have proceeded with the purchase on that basis but I don't receive the vehicle registration until Friday. So if I receive a better quote in the mean time, I can go with that.

I'll give A-plan and direct line a ring. Many thanks.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Welcome to the forum

Don't forget Tett Hamilton


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

*Sabre*

The 3 convictions are limiting your options as most mainsteam insurers will not touch 3 convictions and especially not a ban (3 years old or not). Try Sabre as in the past they have been good for convictions. I think this http://www.masterquote.co.uk/car-insurance-UK.html? use Sabre as a panel insurer or directly at http://www.insurance-at.com/Sabre.htm


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

www.confused.com


----------

